

You don’t need a problem-solving idea - zeynalov
http://www.vusal.me/essays/ideas/

======
gavanwoolery
This is a bit of a bait and switch, because all of the options the author
lists are solving problems (even if just improving upon existing solutions,
you are still solving sub-problems of existing solutions). Instagram readily
solved a problem: photo editing / stylizing had been difficult and/or
expensive prior (yes, I hate their filters as much as the next guy, but most
people find some value in it). It may have not been the first app to do it,
but it still solved a problem.

~~~
patrick111
I think the author means that people shouldn't look for just for problems that
aren't solved yet like pg wrote, but also problems that are solved but needs
some tweaks. Of course every startup means a new solved problem.

~~~
amehdiyeva87
+1 same here. I like the 2nd kind of ideas. Tweak it and voila! You have a
better product and you know that you can sell it.

------
byoung2
_Because most of essential problems are already solved, you can only find
solutions for unsolved small problems that interests only small group of
people._

I disagree. Some huge problems remain unsolved because they are big beasts to
tackle. Education, for example, is ripe for disruption, and while there have
been some advances (Khan Academy, Edx), we have a long way to go before you
can get a respected degree online.

------
erhanerdogan
For the last paragraph, I should add that Yandex was founded before Google.
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yandex> It is not an application of a global
idea.

